# What's your sport?



## Tom Cawood (Feb 3, 2008)

I'm curious to know from the indiviuals on this forum what sport do they train and participate in?

I'm not trying to start any arguments on one sport being better than another, just really want to get an idea of what sport one participates in and from what country thery are from. There seems to be quite a deversity of sports that people are involved in here on this forum.

I participate in SDA and live in Chattanooga, TN. (USA)


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

As of the last 6 months or so it's been herding only.


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

schutzhund


----------



## Timothy Saunders (Mar 12, 2009)

so far I have competed in psa and ringsport. I have trained sch dogs but have not competed. I am from the U.S. . I like and respect most dog sports because of the dedication they take to do. Every sport has good and bad to them so I don't think any one is better than others. Most are incomplete because they have a specific purpose.


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

APPDA-PPD and Schutzhund. I'm from the Southern USA,Ga. I believe I would enjoy any of the dog sports.


----------



## Courtney Guthrie (Oct 30, 2007)

Schutzhund as that is what I have readily available to train in BUT I want to try my hand at Ring or PSA type stuff. 

Courtney


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

I used to train in agility and Schutzhund and dabble in other sports like carting and disc, but pretty much can't do anything now except therapy work with my Rottweiler for time sake. Even then, visits are very infrequent, though I do teach the therapy dog club's classes and do their mock CGCs. There's not a protection sport club that I know of that I can easily train in that's close enough by. :-( Hopefully when I'm done with vet school in a little less than 1.5 years, there will be a suit sport that I work with my Malinois on.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

I participate in the sport of bar raising. It is quite healthy for the breeds.

I am trying to get a team together.


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

Hide and seek .


----------



## Loring Cox (Sep 6, 2008)

Jim Nash said:


> Hide and seek .


+1

And we dabble in misplaced firearm recovery.


----------



## Adam Swilling (Feb 12, 2009)

I'm an SDA guy. I do enjoy watching almost all sports though.


----------



## Lukasz J. Trzebinski (Jul 21, 2009)

I train with SCH people so I do train kind of towards SCH titles but since I am not into titling my dogs, I do a lot of other things as well (mostly concentration in personal protection).


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Shoot'n ducks on the water! LOL\\/


----------



## Sue DiCero (Sep 2, 2006)

Me: schutzhund, did AKC OB as well years back.

Gabor: Schutzhund, K9 training, did agility way back when (I have a newspaper foto of him in the early 70's!).

Looking at trying SDA....


----------



## Khoi Pham (Apr 17, 2006)

Jim Nash said:


> Hide and seek .


I think it should be find and bite. (-:

BTW I do PSA and Schutzhund.


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

The list of what I haven't competed in might be shorter LOL French Ring is my main sport, but I've also trialed dogs in Sch, Mondio Ring, PSA, PP competitions, herding, obedience, flyball and trained to a trial level but not competed in weight pull and agility. What can I say, I get bored easily LOL


----------



## Alison Grubb (Nov 18, 2009)

I trained my older dog in Schutzhund for about 6 months or so but we haven't competed yet -- I would like to get his BH this year tho. Just started training in FR a couple of weeks ago and am really enjoying it. I also do weight pull events with my older dog.


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Search and Rescue, Schutzhund and just starting SDA.....RIng Sport is just around the corner I fear....LOL


----------



## Michelle Reusser (Mar 29, 2008)

SDA seems popular, can someone post a link?

Mostly PSA, some Sch training but I'll never trial in Sch. We did 1 K9 Pro Sports trial with 1 day of training for it, got 2nd place. Done with that. Sticking with PSA but looking for something else because PSA trials on the west coast, are few and far between. We didn't even have 1 trial out this way, in 09.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

schutzhund


----------



## Tamara Villagomez (Nov 28, 2009)

Doing personal protection with my female and want to get into PSA eventually with her and my new pup I am searching for right now looking for the right one..


----------



## Adi Ibrahimbegovic (Nov 21, 2008)

Schutzhund, that's what's here and available here in Austin, Texas, USA, with a lot of world class competitors and helpers.

I would like to see if my dog could do herding, but nobody here does that, os it's only on "it would be kinda cool" list. 

I wouldn't mind trying French Ring later on if it's available locally and if my dog is up to it.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Kroyer is training French ring. He is right there by you. I hear the traffic is awful so I won't mention where Mondio is. : )


----------



## Faisal Khan (Apr 16, 2009)

Schutzhund.


----------



## Adam Swilling (Feb 12, 2009)

Michelle Kehoe said:


> SDA seems popular, can someone post a link?
> 
> Mostly PSA, some Sch training but I'll never trial in Sch. We did 1 K9 Pro Sports trial with 1 day of training for it, got 2nd place. Done with that. Sticking with PSA but looking for something else because PSA trials on the west coast, are few and far between. We didn't even have 1 trial out this way, in 09.


 
Tom Cawood is the guy on here to get in touch with about SDA.He can answer alot more questions than I can. www.sdachattanooga.com has some links on the site as well. I think a club has formed out in Cal. but I'm not sure where exactly. Tom probably knows.


----------



## Simon Verhagen (May 17, 2009)

I am from the Netherlands and I train already for 27 years KNPV 
on this moment i train with a malinois from 2,5 half years old and a GSd from 3 years old.
I am also referee by KNPv for the program PHI and i am studying form PH2
greetings'
Simon


----------



## Jessica Gainer (Oct 9, 2009)

I do SchH with my dogs, but have also did some, AKC obedience, agility and herding (AKC style, no HGH clubs around)


----------



## clifton anderson (Aug 30, 2007)

Primarily SDA, some Sch and some police training.


----------



## Linda Flemmer (Jun 16, 2009)

Mostly lurk here... Training our old Rott for obedience & tracking titles with our Schutzhund club. My Rott pup is 13 months now - I hope some Schutzhund titles are in his future. We have a rescue Rott who will most likely go AKC obedience. Hope to get a CD on him in the future.

We've done herding & agility in the past.

Linda


----------



## Erica Boling (Jun 17, 2008)

Search & rescue and starting French Ring.


----------



## Ellen Piepers (Nov 6, 2008)

KNPV, first the search program (Basiscertificaat Zoekhonden, Vlakte revieren etc) and now PH1.


----------



## Louise Jollyman (Jun 2, 2009)

Schutzhund, AKC obedience, AKC agility


----------



## Toran Scott (Mar 27, 2009)

My sport is PSA but I am putting a ScH foundation on my Dutchie pup and then plan to move into PSA once she is finished with the foundation. I would like to trial late 2010 but more likely 2011. I wouldn't mind (in fact would like to) trial in ScH but I would need to learn tracking and haven't caught that bug yet... hopefully someday. I do wish I had closer FR than I do but the group I train with is only 10 minutes away so I have spoiled myself for driving long distances. 4 kids and a wife I love (and wish to keep  ) doesn't allow for a ton of time away training, someday, I keep telling myself... I have titled Bulldogs in Weight Pull previously but prefer protection sports now. 
Toran


----------



## Steven Stroupes (Apr 3, 2009)

SDA. I would love to watch KNPV in person some time.


----------



## Chris Wild (Jan 30, 2008)

Schutzhund and SDA.


----------



## Anne Vaini (Mar 15, 2007)

No sport - Service Dogs. It's a lonely forum for me *sigh* LOL

I dabble/have dabbled in french ring, SchH, disc, agility, weight pull, performance stunts, etc.


----------



## Amanda Caldron (Mar 2, 2009)

Anne don't sigh. You do alot of the hardest work there is. I have trained two service dogs. I loved it and it is so rewarding however it is probably the most dedication I have ever put into a dog. Good for you! I hope to train more service dogs in the upcoming years.


----------



## Mike Lauer (Jul 26, 2009)

Schutzund with my GSD
protection with my mali



I thought SDA died 12-31-2009?


----------



## Anne Jones (Mar 27, 2006)

Schutzhund & PPD training. Have done some agility course work & would like to try some herding. AKC obedience many years ago.


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Jay and I both resigned from APPDA today. Too many fun things to do without worrying about that political nightmare. Does anyone have room for us in their sport or Org.?


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Jerry Lyda said:


> Jay and I both resigned from APPDA today. Too many fun things to do without worrying about that political nightmare. Does anyone have room for us in their sport or Org.?



There is PLENTY of room in K9 Pr..................nah too easy


----------



## Ron Ackerman (Jul 29, 2007)

Jerry,

We are trying to get Protection Dogs International going this year. The BOD just needs a litle guidence. You guys want to help?


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Be glad to.


----------



## Adam Swilling (Feb 12, 2009)

Mike Lauer said:


> Schutzund with my GSD
> protection with my mali
> 
> 
> ...


 
Oh no. Our affiliation with the UKC is what ended 12-31-09. SDA is still alive and well.


----------



## Lindsay Janes (Aug 9, 2007)

Tom Cawood said:


> I'm curious to know from the indiviuals on this forum what sport do they train and participate in?


 AKC obedience. I'm training one of the dogs for companion dog title and we plan to test for it later in March 2010. I plan to ask my mom to video it for me and post in here. :-&

Is that considered a sport maybe not? :-o


----------



## Nellie Walter (Jan 11, 2009)

Primarily SDA.

We also do UKC/AKC OB and Rally. And, UKC conformation.

Nellie Walter


----------

